# Estate sale find : 2 Look Bernard Hinault Reynolds 753 bikes



## POC (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello , New guy here ...  I hope it's OK for me to post this as this forum seems to have the most knowledgeable people on these bikes. 
I'm not much of a rider but I do buy some vintage / collectible bikes to resell for some extra $. That being said , I knew enough to grab these 2 bikes from an estate sale a few days ago . From what I can tell they are both original 1986 - 1987 Look Bernard Hinault Reynolds 753 bikes. 
The Bernard Hinault Equipe has a serial # of B55S4 , Which I believe makes it the 4th built of that size. It has Campy dropouts & headset & Mavic components.
The other appears to be approx. 60-61cm. From the few hours of online research I have done , there does not appear to be many of these that exist . I stumbled across a 1987 Look catalog online and it is in there. They show it as a "Prestige KR 65 " model. The serial # on the BB looks like 3109 , No other #'s that I see. It has Dura Ace components and Mavic Helium wheelset. 
These will both be up for sale once I am able to determine value and if I should sell them as they sit or part them out. Any help and / or info is appreciated !


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

nice bikes. build up the one that fits, and ride the shît out of it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice find!

Reynolds 753 was the choice of many pros in the 80's and not all that common on "general public" bikes from that era. Bikes in 753 tend to fetch a little more than a similar one in say, 531 or Columbus SL/SLX. I have a Merckx Pro in 753 and it's a sweet ride.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the components on the 55.. if you think about parting it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks , Since getting them I have learned that these bikes are pretty rare and the 753 frames are quite popular. I just need to figure out a ballpark value so I can get them up for sale and into the hands of someone who will appreciate them and ride them !


----------



## POC (Apr 16, 2017)

If I do part them out they will probably go to eBay , But I'll make it aware here . I'm leaning towards keeping them complete.


----------



## POC (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks , I'm not really a rider. Just trying to get info on value etc... and get them up for sale .


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

The frames alone are worth $200+. I'm betting $400+, if in decent condition. How much did you buy them for?

I often go to estate sales, but NEVER see a bike as good as these!


----------



## POC (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't want to disclose what I paid but I got a pretty good deal... There were some extra parts , etc.. included as well.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Just in case you don't have experience selling bikes - you will get more by parting the bike out unless it's a classic with OEM or complete uniform appropriate spec'ed parts. 

I would think a 753 frame/fork from a quality builder in good condition should fetch $300-500 on eBay.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Definitely sell it parted out. Vintage parts esp' in primo condition for the right buyer will get more than the frame. Take your time and clean everything up before you put them up for sale. In a way I'm sad to see complete bikes not get ridden but then again it's like a donor body giving life to many other people. good luck. Oh how much is it worth? everything and nothing to the right or wrong people. Auction is the only way to know the current market price.


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 27, 2017)

POC said:


> Hello , New guy here ...  I hope it's OK for me to post this as this forum seems to have the most knowledgeable people on these bikes.
> I'm not much of a rider but I do buy some vintage / collectible bikes to resell for some extra $. That being said , I knew enough to grab these 2 bikes from an estate sale a few days ago . From what I can tell they are both original 1986 - 1987 Look Bernard Hinault Reynolds 753 bikes.
> The Bernard Hinault Equipe has a serial # of B55S4 , Which I believe makes it the 4th built of that size. It has Campy dropouts & headset & Mavic components.
> The other appears to be approx. 60-61cm. From the few hours of online research I have done , there does not appear to be many of these that exist . I stumbled across a 1987 Look catalog online and it is in there. They show it as a "Prestige KR 65 " model. The serial # on the BB looks like 3109 , No other #'s that I see. It has Dura Ace components and Mavic Helium wheelset.
> ...


What's the size for that Look bernard hinault equip? Been looking for one myself 😅😅

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Actually, looking them over, the bikes are really trash.

To help you out, I will buy them off ya for $200 for both. To be nice, I will pay for shipping, too.


----------



## Zw331 (Oct 22, 2017)

*Look Bernard Hinault value*

I have a Hinault LOOK 753r as well...c record and super record mix. Mavic rims cinelli stem bar, red carbon look pedals and its a 55...I get offers up to 2k for it all the time. Some call it the holy grail as it was iconic in the TDF with LeMond,Hinault, Hampstens La Vie Claire team....dont let someone lowball you. Just the frame you can get $600 and up since they are rare. Goodluck


----------

